# My Sephora VIB Sale Haul



## Temptasia (Nov 14, 2009)

NARS Irresistiblement Bronzer
NARS Desire Blush
NARS Tokyo e/s duo
NARS Misfit e/s duo
Bareminerals Powder Foundation in Medium Beige (2x)
UDPP
MUFE Super Matte Loose Powder No. 14  / HD Microfinishing Powder Travel Size
Smashbox Jet Set Waterproof Cream Liner in Midnight Black
Amazing Cosmetics Eye Primer Light
Sephora makeup brushes: Professionnel Small Shadow 15 / Rounded Smudge 12

Booyah!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome haul! Enjoy! I wish we had Sephora here as well.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 14, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies!!!!!





@ Booyah!!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 14, 2009)

Great haul!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 14, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies! I love desire blush, best bubble gum pink ever


----------



## Temptasia (Nov 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Enjoy your goodies! I love desire blush, best bubble gum pink ever_

 
I had been eyeing it for awhile...didn't think it would work on me but it melts and blends into the skin beautifully...


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 14, 2009)

nice haul! i love NARS blush!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 14, 2009)

What an awesome haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You got some great stuff!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 15, 2009)

Love the shadows!


----------



## Delta Cephei (Nov 15, 2009)

Awesome haul!


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Nov 16, 2009)

Great haul, great pick for eyeshadows!


----------



## mariakyle123 (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## urbanD0LL (Nov 17, 2009)

i sooo didn't take advantage of my VIB status discount , I only bought a Sephora eyeshadow and a Ed Hardy fragrance I 'd been eying for a year , but ENJOY !!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 17, 2009)

Awesome haul!! I adore your NARS Irresistiblement Bronzer and Desire Blush! I've been wanting to try NARS' blushes for quite sometime. I hope to get the oppertunity to try them. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Temptasia (Nov 17, 2009)

Us Canadian girls rarely get F&F/VIB discounts...so I had to definitely take advantage. Too bad the Sephora I went to had limited NARS products...I would have came out with probably 3 or 4 more eyeshadow duos lol 

NARS Irresistiblement is simply awesome. It's more of a skin tone booster than a bronzer. It can be used as a blush too!


----------



## MissCrystal (Nov 18, 2009)

^^ hey can you please explain this VIB to me (im in canada as well) i have 521 points so doesn't that make me a vib or do you have to spend $350 total in one day .. i tried asking my sephora but they confused them selves and me lol


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 18, 2009)

^It's $350 over a year.


----------



## Temptasia (Nov 19, 2009)

I have no idea how I got VIB...I was surprised myself when I got the email.

I am afraid to know how much I gave them to get VIB.

I am pretty sure I spent over 350 though...the VIB haul alone cost just over $200 after the 20% discount.


----------



## missmay (Nov 19, 2009)

looks awsome!


----------



## morningmist10 (Dec 5, 2009)

love the nars duos!


----------

